# Uber = Motel6



## UberAZ (Feb 1, 2015)

Just saw this on Twitter. Uber's new slogan "We'll leave the light on for you" #motel6. 

Seriously, why has Uber chosen to position themselves at the bottom? They want to be cellar dwellers?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberAZ said:


> Just saw this on Twitter. Uber's new slogan "We'll leave the light on for you" #motel6.
> 
> Seriously, why has Uber chosen to position themselves at the bottom? They want to be cellar dwellers?


Uber is more like a Motel 6 knock off, Motel 8 Motel 7


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Because after launching UberX, Travis heard from some customers that they use Uber because "it's cheaper than owning a car". Then Travis saw that the US auto industry did $532 BILLION is sales in 2012. So now Travis believes he can get millions of people to spend their $500+ billion per year for Ubers instead of spending it at their local Ford, Chevy, Honda, and Toyota dealership. 20% of $500 billion is a lot of money... and that's just the US market. If Travis can pull this off, then Uber's $40 billion valuation is more than justified.

The problem is NOTHING in Uber''s software makes owning a car cheaper for the driver. So unless drivers are willing to drive for less than the costs of owning their car, Travis can't pull it off and make his billions.

At rates that are fair to the driver, the only people who find Uber cheaper than owning a car are those that would have to pay hundreds a month just to park it. This occurs in cities like New York and San Francisco, and is why taxis have always had strong markets with fair rates in those cities already. It however is NOT true in most US cities where parking can be as cheap as $20 a week downtown. But Travis has his goal of "cheaper than owning a car" for all cities Uber operates in. So rates as they drop will meet, and eventually fall below, the driver's cost of owning the car. Of course people would Uber instead of owning a car when the rates get that cheap (and Uber WILL continue dropping them lower). The Uber drivers continuing to drive for such low rates is basically just giving away his wealth bit by bit, some mistakenly thinking they are earning an income. So Travis WILL pull it off, not because he developed technology to make it happen, but because he realized there's enough people in society willing, or dumb enough, to be exploited to make it happen.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Because after launching UberX, Travis heard from some customers that they use Uber because "it's cheaper than owning a car". Then Travis saw that the US auto industry did $532 BILLION is sales in 2012. So now Travis believes he can get millions of people to spend their $500+ billion per year for Ubers instead of spending it at their local Ford, Chevy, Honda, and Toyota dealership. 20% of $500 billion is a lot of money... and that's just the US market. If Travis can pull this off, then Uber's $40 billion valuation is more than justified.
> 
> The problem is NOTHING in Uber''s software makes owning a car cheaper for the driver. So unless drivers are willing to drive for less than the costs of owning their car, Travis can't pull it off and make his billions.
> 
> At rates that are fair to the driver, the only people who find Uber cheaper than owning a car are those that would have to pay hundreds a month just to park it. This occurs in cities like New York and San Francisco, and is why taxis have always had strong markets with fair rates in those cities already. It however is NOT true in most US cities where parking can be as cheap as $20 a week downtown. But Travis has his goal of "cheaper than owning a car" for all cities Uber operates in. So rates as they drop will meet, and eventually fall below, the driver's cost of owning the car. Of course people would Uber instead of owning a car when the rates get that cheap (and Uber WILL continue dropping them lower). The Uber drivers continuing to drive for such low rates is basically just giving away his wealth bit by bit, some mistakenly thinking they are earning an income. So Travis WILL pull it off, not because he developed technology to make it happen, but because he realized there's enough people in society willing, or dumb enough, to be exploited to make it happen.


I'll add to your list, in cities like New York millenials don't even want to learn how to drive.
I learned to drive at 18 years old in Manhattan no less. 
My nephew is a millennial and only learned to drive because he wants to work for EMS, before that he had no interest in driving.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Because after launching UberX, Travis heard from some customers that they use Uber because "it's cheaper than owning a car". Then Travis saw that the US auto industry did $532 BILLION is sales in 2012. So now Travis believes he can get millions of people to spend their $500+ billion per year for Ubers instead of spending it at their local Ford, Chevy, Honda, and Toyota dealership. 20% of $500 billion is a lot of money... and that's just the US market. If Travis can pull this off, then Uber's $40 billion valuation is more than justified.
> 
> The problem is NOTHING in Uber''s software makes owning a car cheaper for the driver. So unless drivers are willing to drive for less than the costs of owning their car, Travis can't pull it off and make his billions.
> 
> At rates that are fair to the driver, the only people who find Uber cheaper than owning a car are those that would have to pay hundreds a month just to park it. This occurs in cities like New York and San Francisco, and is why taxis have always had strong markets with fair rates in those cities already. It however is NOT true in most US cities where parking can be as cheap as $20 a week downtown. But Travis has his goal of "cheaper than owning a car" for all cities Uber operates in. So rates as they drop will meet, and eventually fall below, the driver's cost of owning the car. Of course people would Uber instead of owning a car when the rates get that cheap (and Uber WILL continue dropping them lower). The Uber drivers continuing to drive for such low rates is basically just giving away his wealth bit by bit, some mistakenly thinking they are earning an income. So Travis WILL pull it off, not because he developed technology to make it happen, but because he realized there's enough people in society willing, or dumb enough, to be exploited to make it happen.


POST # 3 /@UberHammer: ♤♡♢♧ And
that is just SO SAD!


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

So that's why I had a ride from jersey City to motel 6 in North Bergen, I didn't know. If travis thinks he's going to end auto sales he'll be put out of business. Remember big business runs this country.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Tommy Tours said:


> So that's why I had a ride from jersey City to motel 6 in North Bergen, I didn't know. If travis thinks he's going to end auto sales he'll be put out of business. Remember big business runs this country.


Gm,Ford, Toyota, Mercedes, etc would put a hit out on Travis boy if they thought he was going to put them out of business.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Gm,Ford, Toyota, Mercedes, etc would put a hit out on Travis boy if they thought he was going to put them out of business.


Well, think about it: the big auto companies will sell two vehicles to an uber driver for every one vehicle they would've normally sold to a passenger, due to high mileage, and age-out restrictions. Win win for everyone (except for the drivers, of course!!!!!)


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Well, think about it: the big auto companies will sell two vehicles to an uber driver for every one vehicle they would've normally sold to a passenger, due to high mileage, and age-out restrictions. Win win for everyone (except for the drivers, of course!!!!!)


Not if TK realizes his world domination of self driving cars.
One self driving car, two or three private cars unsold.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Not if TK realizes his world domination of self driving cars.
> One self driving car, two or three private cars unsold.


Anyone who has ever experienced the imperfections of a GPS navigation program is going to want to drive the car manually instead of just letting the car drive itself.

Self driving capabilities will be nothing more than an advanced cruise control feature. People will turn it on when appropriate but then switch to manual when it's not.

If people want the self driving feature, it will be built into cars being built by existing manufactures. It would actually lead to more people buying cars because of the new feature.

People are attached to their cars. It's like their clothes. It's a status symbol. It's like their home. It's a part of their family, so to speak. They buy a car that fits everything they want in a car. They aren't just looking for the cheapest transportation like Travis believes.

Again, the only people who don't want to own a car are people who have to pay out the ass to park it, like New York City. The rest of the country feel at peace knowing the car they love so much is in their garage or right outside their door... and if it has a new self driving feature, they will love it even more.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Anyone who has ever experienced the imperfections of a GPS navigation program is going to want to drive the car manually instead of just letting the car drive itself.
> 
> Self driving capabilities will be nothing more than an advanced cruise control feature. People will turn it on when appropriate but then switch to manual when it's not.
> 
> ...


 I like cars more than most people, I have two cars , rent cars , but even I would like a self driving car. Sit in the back drinking a screwdriver. And let's face it, most drivers suck, speeding, weaving in and out of lanes, running red lights, road rage.
Mercedes already has cars that are almost self driving.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I like cars more than most people, I have two cars , rent cars , but even I would like a self driving car. Sit in the back drinking a screwdriver. And let's face it, most drivers suck, speeding, weaving in and out off lanes, running red lights, road rage.
> Mercedes already has cars that are almost self driving.


Yep. You, like most people, will want YOUR car to have the self driving feature.

Rental cars will have the feature just like they have cruise control and air conditioning. The renter will use it when appropriate.

Taxis however are going to struggle using the feature to be a driverless taxi, unless the rider is allowed to put it in manual control and drive it themselves when appropriate. The riders aren't going to allow themselves to be subjected to the flaws of GPS navigation.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Yep. You, like most people, will want YOUR car to have the self driving feature.
> 
> Rental cars will have the feature just like they have cruise control and air conditioning. The renter will use it when appropriate.
> 
> Taxis however are going to struggle using the feature to be a driverless taxi, unless the rider is allowed to put it in manual control and drive it themselves when appropriate. The riders aren't going to allow themselves to be subjected to the flaws of GPS navigation.


Self driving cars are coming one way or the other. Man went from Kitty Hawk to landing on the moon. So, it's coming.
I won't live to see it most likely anyway. And Travis is just a computer geek, he's not a visionary like Thomas Edison or Henry Ford.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Because after launching UberX, Travis heard from some customers that they use Uber because "it's cheaper than owning a car". Then Travis saw that the US auto industry did $532 BILLION is sales in 2012. So now Travis believes he can get millions of people to spend their $500+ billion per year for Ubers instead of spending it at their local Ford, Chevy, Honda, and Toyota dealership. 20% of $500 billion is a lot of money... and that's just the US market. If Travis can pull this off, then Uber's $40 billion valuation is more than justified.
> 
> The problem is NOTHING in Uber''s software makes owning a car cheaper for the driver. So unless drivers are willing to drive for less than the costs of owning their car, Travis can't pull it off and make his billions.
> 
> At rates that are fair to the driver, the only people who find Uber cheaper than owning a car are those that would have to pay hundreds a month just to park it. This occurs in cities like New York and San Francisco, and is why taxis have always had strong markets with fair rates in those cities already. It however is NOT true in most US cities where parking can be as cheap as $20 a week downtown. But Travis has his goal of "cheaper than owning a car" for all cities Uber operates in. So rates as they drop will meet, and eventually fall below, the driver's cost of owning the car. Of course people would Uber instead of owning a car when the rates get that cheap (and Uber WILL continue dropping them lower). The Uber drivers continuing to drive for such low rates is basically just giving away his wealth bit by bit, some mistakenly thinking they are earning an income. So Travis WILL pull it off, not because he developed technology to make it happen, but because he realized there's enough people in society willing, or dumb enough, to be exploited to make it happen.


^^^
My cousin lives in the E. 80's in Manhattan and she pays about 2 Grand a month to park in her building.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> My cousin lives in the E. 80's in Manhattan and she pays about 2 Grand a month to park in her building.


 ^^^^^
Umm, Unless she has a stretch Rolls-Royce, $2,000 is not very likely. I just looked up 10 columbus circle, a very upscale building, $750 a month reserved space
I grew up on the upper east side btw


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Umm, Unless she has a stretch Rolls-Royce, $2,000 is not very likely. I just looked up 10 columbus circle, a very upscale building, $750 a month reserved space
> I grew up on the upper east side btw


^^^
Dunno... all I know is what I hear. 
There are spots at the other end of the garage that go for about $700 but hers is double deep and next to the elevator.
I think that it's an amenity thing. Don't think she really cares... her husband was in the cement business. 
Whatever. Hah.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Dunno... all I know is what I hear.
> There are spots at the other end of the garage that go for about $700 but hers is double deep and next to the elevator.
> I think that it's an amenity thing. Don't think she really cares... her husband was in the cement business.
> Whatever. Hah.


^^^
Don't believe everything you hear. 
Parking valets in Vegas make a $100,000 a year I've heard


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Self driving cars I can see it now, the car uses it's GPS and round and round we go. Oh GPS has a glitch


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> ^^^
> Don't believe everything you hear.
> Parking valets in Vegas make a $100,000 a year I've heard


Two points. 
There is a relatively new like about three years old, 'middle rise' near Battery Park with no door man and the apts start at 2 million and parking in the building is 14,000 a year and 9 grand a month community fees. OK?

My CPA does taxes for about 20 strip Valets and they are all in that ballpark that you mention.

BTW, most of the strip valets don't have an hourly wage. They work only for tips. And like the guys that work at MGM make a ton of money. 
I just wish that I was young enough to do that kind of running to get a car when the temps are 123 degrees.


----------



## UberAZ (Feb 1, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> My CPA does taxes for about 20 strip Valets and they are all in that ballpark that you mentio


Yes, I've lived in Las Vegas and valets and bellman make 6 figures.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberAZ said:


> Yes, I've lived in Las Vegas and valets and bellman make 6 figures.


^^^
Yupz... most of the guys doing valet or bell men are making six figures in tips alone. 
Mind you, I'm only talking about the strip. 
Downtown, it's a different story... they might only be making 75 to 100k in tips if they work six days a week. 
Not bad money.

I know one valet who was living in a trailer over on the East side for like... five or six years before he bought his condo on the 25th. floor with a check. 
He saved every fkn cent... no cable, no nothing. 
Now, he's a supervisor for one of the major hotels.... Gotta love that dude. 
BTW... he's like 27 or 28 now.


----------

